# Rust issue



## tyrefryer (Nov 8, 2011)

I own a 71 lemans sport and the only place I can see rust is between the rear window and trunk. There is a small strip there covered with vinyl and you can see a bunch of small ball like lumps under the vinyl. I can only assume it is rust starting. Is this an easy fix, how much can I expect to pay to have this fixed (rust and small piece of vinyl replaced)?
Thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I am assuming this is a vinyl top car? If so YES!!!, thats rust and on a vinyl top it will sit under there and grow like mold. First i would go around all the edges and seams of the top with my fingers and feel for any "humps" or irregularities. Press on them and see if there is any give. Once you know where the rust is present you will have to make a decision on your course of action to correct it. If you are lucky you may be able to peel back the edges fix the rust paint and re-glue, but that is a big IF.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Very common rust spot on the GM "A" body cars. Water gets trapped under the window reveal molding and has nowhere to drain. Very bad design. I had the same problem on my car, I had to cut it all out and patch/replace it. Now after I wash my car I use compressed air and blow as much water out from under the molding as possible. Multiple times.


----------



## tyrefryer (Nov 8, 2011)

the lumps seem pretty hard when you press on them. its just the back area not on the top or anything. What should I look to spend on getting it repaired?
Thanks guys


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

are there seams in the vinyl where it meets the roof pillars? If so and it's only on the back filler panel you could find a match to your vinyl and try to peel the whole thing off the filler panel to the seams. of course you will need to take the trim off first. once you get it off you can grind the rust and see how far it has progressed...best case, surface rust, grind fill and spray the car color then re-install new filler panel vinyl. If you have to pay someone to do it i would guess low of 800.00 - $$$$$.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Not to be too negative about this, but there is one thing about rust......there is always more than you can see. 

What your looking at is the top surface, water seeks the low areas and if it was sitting in the window channel thats where the repair can get more difficult and add to the expense. Get in the trunk with a good flashlight and look through any holes in the panel under the affected area to see if you see any rust or places where water has run down.

Hopefully you've caught it early and the repair will not be too extensive, you just want to be thurough when you fix and eliminate the rust. A simple bandade will mask the damage underneath and it will continue to corrode.


----------



## tyrefryer (Nov 8, 2011)

yes, the vinyl has seams in it on each side with what feels like a bar or something inside meeting the two together. I have looked in the trunk area and all seems to be fine, the hinges all looked good underneath where the spaeker area is looked good. So heopefully it will be a decent fix.....maybe something I'll try myself?????
Thanks guys...


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

u never know what is under there till u get into it might have been repaired allready who knows u will most likely want to remove the rear glass 
also pics would be good


----------

